# Free finis-wax!!!!



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

:devil:

To celebrate the launch of our new clear underbody wax, dynax-UC, we have set up a special offer for detailing world.
If you buy two 750ml aerosols of dynax-UC that provides a transparent anticorrosion firm wax protection for vehicle undersides, lower painted bodypanels, suspension components, wheels, nuts, bolts, fixings etc, You will get a free 50ml tub of finis-wax to protect your paintwork over the coming months too.

Satisfaction guaranteed, this offer lasts 'till the 6th of October, total delivered price for this in mainland UK is £32.41

follow the link to get the offer :car: http://www.bilthamber.com/pro-introduction.php?cname=Kits&name=Detailing World Dynax-UC offer


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Lovely offer- very generous of you. :thumb:

May I ask how far one 750ml can will go on an average (e.g. golf sized car). Will it do arches (x4) and the whole underside?

EDIT: and for the avoidance of doubt- what sort of prep is needed/ideal before application?


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Fantastic offer - must resist spending money !


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

amiller said:


> Lovely offer- very generous of you. :thumb:
> 
> May I ask how far one 750ml can will go on an average (e.g. golf sized car). Will it do arches (x4) and the whole underside?
> 
> EDIT: and for the avoidance of doubt- what sort of prep is needed/ideal before application?


Depends on how mcuh you build the film - the idea of it is to add a powerful anti-corrosionlayer above the paint or substrate - it does this even at low film thickness. For a Golf 2 can will give loads of protection. The application instructions are on our site.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you - order placed :thumb:

Really looking forward to getting this. Cheers for a super offer :wave:

Shopping Cart Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #99H01644MG012331N)


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

How does it compare to Dynax UB and S50 ?


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

how much would postage be for 2 sets, and would i get 2 tins of wax?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Been looking for something like this. I'll certainly be purchasing a few tins!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I would like this but do you have the medium clay ready yet? That I could add to the order?


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

:thumb: just what im after.

order placed cheers


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

can't wait to try this. I'm in Ireland would it be possible to courier it and any idea on shipping cost?
cheers:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Offer John....:thumb:

I do have 2 Finis 250ml pots and 4 hydra also and 3 autobalm....:lol:

The Wax film sounds fantastic though...:thumb:


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

AcN said:


> How does it compare to Dynax UB and S50 ?


Dynax-UB is basically the same but black

Dynax-s50 is for use in cavities so is softer and tackier


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

steves cleenz said:


> how much would postage be for 2 sets, and would i get 2 tins of wax?


£5.95 in mainland UK and yes you would.


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

spyder said:


> can't wait to try this. I'm in Ireland would it be possible to courier it and any idea on shipping cost?
> cheers:thumb:


We can't send this to southern Ireland but we can send it to northern Ireland, all due to courier's restrictions on hazardous products. :wall:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snook my order in late last night in time for doing my winter protection next weekend. got some cleanser polish, surfex hd and a clay bar as well. thanks for the awesome deal 
Tansaction id: 3VR74546U3934691N


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The very nice guys at Bilt Hamber sent me a free tub of Finis and Hydra wax because I keep going on about how good there products are:thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

AcN said:


> How does it compare to Dynax UB and S50 ?


Very similar - identical mulit-metal protecting corrosion inhibitor package, but the film formers are kept as clear as possible.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

burger said:


> I would like this but do you have the medium clay ready yet? That I could add to the order?


Medium clay available next week:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Ross said:


> The very nice guys at Bilt Hamber sent me a free tub of Finis and Hydra wax because I keep going on about how good there products are:thumb:


 I do that too :lol:

Tis all top notch stuff :thumb: On my second gallon of UB after 6 aerosols :lol:


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

Ross said:


> The very nice guys at Bilt Hamber sent me a free tub of Finis and Hydra wax because I keep going on about how good there products are:thumb:


We actually sent it because we felt sorry for him not being able to get a girlfriend


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

My order arrived today. Big thanks for the unexpected wax applicator!!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

JK-BHLab said:


> We actually sent it because we felt sorry for him not being able to get a girlfriend


I don't have a girlfriend :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheeks Bar stewards


----------

